# Chip in new aquarium I JUST bought at petsmart.



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

I didn't notice it at first but I feel dumb for not looking!!!  But here is the pictures of the small chip, I am wondering if it is bad or if it is no big deal. =/

Btw, in case anyone remembers me, I'm consolidating most of my fish tanks into a 50 gallon aquarium. Having so many is just too much work.

=/ Sigh. This sucks.


----------



## Erin8D (Jul 16, 2010)

It shouldn't matter at all, as long as it is just a shallow chip. It looks like it is, so I really wouldn't worry.


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Erin. It is just a shallow chip, my parents are not concerned about it, but I just don't want to ruin their home. =/


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

in a 50g tank, i think any chip is dangerous because of the pressure of all the water in the tank. Even if the initial fill doesn't do any damage, pressure against the glass could cause it to crack more easily in the long run. I would exchange it for a new one.


----------



## lorax84 (Nov 3, 2010)

SinCrisis said:


> in a 50g tank, i think any chip is dangerous because of the pressure of all the water in the tank. Even if the initial fill doesn't do any damage, pressure against the glass could cause it to crack more easily in the long run. I would exchange it for a new one.


Did you look at where the chip is? There is no chance of that chip spreading from the weight of the water. 


If you can exchange it I would, you paid for a tank with no chips. I am going to guess they wont just exchange it though, because its Petsmart.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

Whatever you do, you better hurry - the cat on the bed is anxiously awaiting FISH 

Even though it's a pain, I think I would take it back.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm torn on this one. I think it depends on how much I shelled out for it and also if it's noticable. 

But the cat does not seem to mind


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Romad said:


> I'm torn on this one. I think it depends on how much I shelled out for it and also if it's noticable.
> 
> But the cat does not seem to mind


Well, it's not noticeable because it's in the back. It was 125$ w/ tax. I couldn't care less if the corner in the back is chipped aesthetics-wise... I just want to know if I'm at risk for it blowing up!! And the reason you are torn is because it looks bad, or is it because it is at risk of cracking and causing a LOT of damage. It's on the second floor...


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

It's sad because it is the only one they had, and it's not like we can prove it was already chipped. =/ I can check the other petsmart, but, what are your thoughts on petsmart and returning a tank that's been half filled with water already?

Edit: Well, I just talked to my dad, and since I kind of need him to help me move all this stuff around, and since my mom is paranoid I'll hit the walls or chip the staircase or w/e, I can't do it by myself. That said, my dad feels that since it's on the corner it does nothing to provide structure to the aquarium, which I agree is true when you think about it (but not everything is as it seems... it could have weakened the area so it might crack under the pressure, etc?). I feel it would be easier to get a new one than to clean up 50 gallons of water, but, I guess it's not up to me. And I don't want to push it too hard, unless you all think it is a risk. I hope you guys notice it is in the corner too and it doesn't seem to mess up any of the silicone attachment. I'm not sure that tiny piece of glass provides any structure since it's on the outside and water does not hit it. But still let me know what you think please!! 

Also do fish tanks "leak" or do they "explode"?? I'm under the impression they explode. My parents seem to think "well, if it leaks we'll buy a new one" and im trying to convince them fish tanks don't leak they explode.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

How the glass breaks is dependent on the glass, some just crack and hold its shape, others "explode." It depends on the force applied to the glass and type of glass.

As for the location of the chip, I dont understand why it wouldnt crack under pressure. Glass is not like acrylic where the corners are stronger than the open spaces. Glass is way more brittle. Inconsistent strength anywhere on the sheet of glass is a point of weakness. The silicone bonds add some strength to the corners, but if the glass were cracking under pressure, it would spread out towards the center of the tank. 

@lorax: Could you explain more about why theres "no chance of the chip spreading"? I'm not a glass expert, but i have worked with glass and acrylic. In my experience, when pressure on glass is not evenly or gradually applied, ie a single point of excess pressure or weakness, the glass is more prone to cracking at that point <-- this is why aquascapers who use big rocks for their tanks put foam below their tank to even out and ease pressure at any one point. Its the same situation with car windshields, when theres a chip, cracks are much more likely to occur from the chipped spot.

There are other factors as well in terms of if the chip will affect the integrity of the tank, if the crack is near the top of the tank, theres less pressure on it. If its near the bottom of the tank, theres more pressure on it. Depth of the chip is also a big factor, a very shallow chip may stand up better to pressure, but if the chip is deep, ie half the thickness of the glass overall, then it may be cause for concern.

The best solution is to call petsmart and tell them about your situation and ask if they will exchange it. 

When you say half filled, do you mean filled with gravel, decor, etc or just a test fill where its just water (always test fill tanks for leaks and cracks). If theres been no decor, draining it and wiping it down should be just fine, but with substrate or sumthing, you may have scratched the tank so it would be less likely for petsmart to accept a return.


----------



## justinianobrenden (Apr 17, 2011)

lorax84 said:


> Did you look at where the chip is? There is no chance of that chip spreading from the weight of the water.
> 
> 
> If you can exchange it I would, you paid for a tank with no chips. I am going to guess they wont just exchange it though, because its Petsmart.


they have to exchange it if it was purchaced like that as long as you still have the reciept it says it on the back of the reciept but call petsmart n check before hand so u dont move the big tank jus for them to say no


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Austin said:


> Well, it's not noticeable because it's in the back. It was 125$ w/ tax. I couldn't care less if the corner in the back is chipped aesthetics-wise... I just want to know if I'm at risk for it blowing up!! And the reason you are torn is because it looks bad, or is it because it is at risk of cracking and causing a LOT of damage. It's on the second floor...


A little of both actually. Since it's on the back, that rules out being able to see it but I'd still have to wonder if it was ok structurally. 

But having said that, since it's never happened to me, i've got nothing to base it on. If you get good feedback here from people who have had similar experiences, then I wouldn't worry anymore.


----------



## justinianobrenden (Apr 17, 2011)

or you could get this glass crack filler that is use on car windsheilds when like a rock chips it and that should work on fixing it structurely hopefully


----------



## justinianobrenden (Apr 17, 2011)

Romad said:


> A little of both actually. Since it's on the back, that rules out being able to see it but I'd still have to wonder if it was ok structurally.
> 
> But having said that, since it's never happened to me, i've got nothing to base it on. If you get good feedback here from people who have had similar experiences, then I wouldn't worry anymore.


they wuld hav to have similar experiances with a tank of tht size, the pressure in a ten gall and a 50 would be different i think because there is more water trying to push out in the 50 than the 10 and thats why the glass is usualy thicker with larger tanks like at aquariums they usualy have like 4 inches of glass or plastic stuff but idk


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Maybe you should make that call to Pettsmart rather than have that lurking in the back of your mind.....

If they do the right thing and replace it, you won't always be wondering if your tank is slowly becoming a waterfall feature.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Well like I said I have my parents to bug me about it. I'll check and see if they will and if the other petsmart has the same one. What worries me is what it bumped into to get that chip.... if that could damage something. But, it's half filled with water, and only some of the gravel has been put in. I'll put filling it up on hold until my dad can check the other petsmart on his way home. =/


----------



## justinianobrenden (Apr 17, 2011)

Romad u r pretty much just repeating wht ive said


----------



## justinianobrenden (Apr 17, 2011)

n ya if they say no u cant exchange it then return it for ur money back mn tell them u wont shop ther anymore n the mangaer might be like damn i just lost 130 bucks n be like fine or u will jus get store credit or cash back n then go to the other store


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

justin I don't really understand what you mean. But, I'm going to check later tonight with my parents. They don't seem too worried..... so idk if I'll end up with a new one or not.... might just have to use it. I was so excited to plant it and stuff today.


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Well my dad and mom both are not worried about it and won't let me return it..... well, my dad said no, but my mom will still go with me to see if they'll take it back. Guess we'll see.


----------



## Bigguy71 (Apr 8, 2011)

Austin said:


> It's sad because it is the only one they had, and it's not like we can prove it was already chipped. =/ I can check the other petsmart, but, what are your thoughts on petsmart and returning a tank that's been half filled with water already?
> 
> Edit: Well, I just talked to my dad, and since I kind of need him to help me move all this stuff around, and since my mom is paranoid I'll hit the walls or chip the staircase or w/e, I can't do it by myself. That said, my dad feels that since it's on the corner it does nothing to provide structure to the aquarium, which I agree is true when you think about it (but not everything is as it seems... it could have weakened the area so it might crack under the pressure, etc?). I feel it would be easier to get a new one than to clean up 50 gallons of water, but, I guess it's not up to me. And I don't want to push it too hard, unless you all think it is a risk. I hope you guys notice it is in the corner too and it doesn't seem to mess up any of the silicone attachment. I'm not sure that tiny piece of glass provides any structure since it's on the outside and water does not hit it. But still let me know what you think please!!
> 
> Also do fish tanks "leak" or do they "explode"?? I'm under the impression they explode. My parents seem to think "well, if it leaks we'll buy a new one" and im trying to convince them fish tanks don't leak they explode.


 Any crack or chip will make that area weaker. You could have a real problem, especially with nearly 500 lbs of water in it, and It shouldn't matter if it's just filled with water, just empty and dry it.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

No Hassle Return Policy, In Store, and Online | PetSmart

It doesnt rule out tanks, just drain and empty it, give them a call and tell them you bought a tank, and upon inspection at home, you found that its defective and you want to return it. They will let you know how the rest of it will work. In cases like this, theres no reason for petsmart to not take it back since they charge it as defective to their vendor and they dont lose any money either.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

You shouldn't have any problem with Petsmart exchanging it. I've taken tanks back to them that had leaks and they exchanged them no problem. I know a 50 gallon is a bit of a pain in that you need a couple people to move it but I wouldn't risk keeping it. You paid good money for a brand new tank and you should get one in perfect condition.


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks guys! Well, we actually decided to get a new one. They had a new one hidden away somewhere in the store that didn't have chips! And they returned it without any hassel. It was weird they didn't even ask for the receipt they just took our word.  So I got a new tank and I'm happy we're not risking it. It was an hour or two job to change it out but it's done now.  Now the next problem is figuring out how to decorate it!


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

That's great to hear! Remember to post some pics when you get it up and running. What are your plans for stock?


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Not quite sure yet. I'm consolidating my tanks so I have quite a bit of random guppies, mollies, platies, an amano shrimp, a siamese algae eater, and that's about it for now. I plan to give some of the livebearers to the fish store maybe. (Though I don't know of any clean/healthy fish stores that take them... :/ ) And add maybe 2 angelfish. Not sure about the rest though, any suggestions? I want to make this a tank that looks pretty, not just has baby fish (used to like breeding)... 

Right now I have 3 swords and some Vallsneria around the back. And an anubias, and some crypts I haven't planted yet. I neglected my plants for a while because I got really busy so they need to revive some before I'd wanna take pictures. =/


----------



## Teishokue (Mar 10, 2011)

first of all, if you bought a tank and it is chipped, return it get a new one. as for your fish. you could sell it at certain stores. otherwise you can always craigs list it or some other places.


----------



## Jwest (Nov 15, 2010)

I have a pretty good size chip in my 100g and its fine. I just filled it with some gorrila glue


----------

